# Newbury livery



## Dizzydancer (6 April 2013)

Need livery yard near Newbury any ideas please
diy ideal but with option of help while away etc. Need school and good turnout.


----------



## Ahrena (7 April 2013)

Hi,
I've pmed you


----------



## Irishbabygirl (10 April 2013)

Think we've got room for one more where mine are near Inkpen?


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 April 2013)

Hi its for my brothers partner they are moving back but unsure where too they find out end of week. If you pm me your number then i will pass on.


----------



## Em123 (15 April 2013)

I'm also looking for livery for 3 in Newbury area?


----------



## katiey (15 April 2013)

i know jjggees - just outside newbury in ashford hill (near kingsclere) has some livery spaces. They offer full or part livery. Fab yard, really freindly and lovely people 

They have a Facebook pages and website:
www.jjggees.co.uk

 x


----------



## Fairy (7 June 2013)

I am also looking for Assisted Grass DIY with a school near Newbury, did you have any luck?


----------



## RCP Equestrian (7 June 2013)

Livery available on our yard in West End....? 

If thats not too far feel free to get in touch


----------



## Fairy (7 June 2013)

Hey, Thanks but it is a little too far for me


----------



## RCP Equestrian (7 June 2013)

No probs thanks


----------



## charlie76 (22 June 2013)

If anyone is still looking the pm me


----------



## LT_89 (19 April 2015)

Hi, 

Im looking for assisted livery for 2 horses in the newly area, have you still got space? 

Thanks


----------

